# Ibis Ripmo AF review



## magnil (Apr 28, 2013)

Great. Hope to see a comparison between coil and air soon!


----------



## Justin9 (Sep 30, 2019)

Does the change in geometry on the Ripmo AF negatively affect the ride and performance on flowy, pumpy singletrack when compared to the carbon Ripmo?


----------



## coxbb (Dec 11, 2017)

Justin, I put a -1 degree Works angled headset on my Ripmo carbon because I ride park a lot and some amateur enduro racing. Overall, it still works well as a trail bike but smashes harder and jumps better. It still climbs well and the steering isn't floppy at all. In fact, it feels less twitchy.

The biggest change that I don't like is it doesn't turn as sharp or easily so requires more input to the steering and a bit more weight into the front wheel. Not a huge problem, just a difference I've had to get used to. The turning radius feels longer because the wheelbase is longer.


----------



## Steve22 (Apr 20, 2013)

The medium Ripmo AF has 12mm additional reach over the carbon Ripmo? The XL only gains 2mm reach. From 493mm to 495mm. All measurements on the XL are nearly identical except for HA and wheelbase.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Sep 9, 2019)

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get a coil shock in to test before I had to send the bike back. Still, this is a great option to have.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Sep 9, 2019)

I didn't think the longer wheelbase impacted handling on fast and flowy terrain. It does require more rider input in tight and technical situations. It's not a massive difference but it is noticeable. Particularly on the size medium I tested, which gets the largest change in reach.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Sep 9, 2019)

Yep. It does give up a bit of low-speed handling, but that seems to be fine with most riders these days.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Sep 9, 2019)

Correct. The medium frame is the only one with a really significant change to the reach numbers. Most others see their increase in wheelbase lengths from the change in head angle.


----------



## Steve-01 (Apr 3, 2020)

So the bike reviewed, at the 31.25 weight, is the GX Eagle build with carbon rims?


----------

